# Vintage Royce Gracie vs. Boxer.



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2008)

[yt]re0RXaXFBLw[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for posting this!  That is exemplary I think.  Who is that boxer?  He is very nervy from the start, leaden feet and uncertain guards.  Fish out of water I guess..  imho, not very attractive to watch.  Job done though.  Thank you again.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually pretty sad ... 

The boxer gave up almost immediately after loosing his feet. I guess he didn't want to take the chance of Royce snapping a limb.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 4, 2008)

Art Jimmerson was the boxers name.  That fight was in UFC 1 way back in 1993.  I believe that was the 3rd fight of the night and the first time we got to see Royce Gracie.  He was originally going to wear both boxing gloves, then decided to take the one off.  

He was actually a pretty good boxer at one time, 29-5 pro record, former  Golden Gloves Champion.  He was definitely on the downslide of his boxing career though, he retired with a record of 33-18, 13 of his losses occuring after his MMA match with Gracie in 1993 thru his retirement in 2001 and almost all of those being KO's or TKO losses.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Oct 7, 2008)

It's always great to watch Royce at work, but now that MMA fighters are more familiar with BJJ, it isn't as easy for BJJ fighters to dominate as they've done in early 90's.  The fights are so much more interesting now.  Thanks for posting this.  Awesome video.


----------

